# Shanties on E. Harbor



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Saw some out on the harbor today. A friend of mine was working in a marina off 163 said the ice was 6 -7.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

6-7 my A$$!! Lol those guys must be nuts!! Unless it made four inches in one night.. lol


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I took a walk out there yesterday talked to a few guys on the ice and there was between 4-7" of ice


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

and fishing sucked,,,for us anyway all small...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I checked it tues. and there was 3"of white ice.I went back wed.and there was 7",it made 4"tues. night,4 degrees and no wind.I fished thurs. and fri.There was 8"of ice,I measured it.I only caught 6 keepers thurs. but caught a bunch fri.but most were dinks,I took 20 big gills home.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Hows the water clarity looking in the harbor? Thanks


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

THE COLD 1 said:


> Saw some out on the harbor today. A friend of mine was working in a marina off 163 said the ice was 6 -7.





NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> 6-7 my A$$!! Lol those guys must be nuts!! Unless it made four inches in one night.. lol


The marina could very well have that by now, considering the shallow water and very cold nights. Geeesh!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

true2plue said:


> The marina could very well have that by now, considering the shallow water and very cold nights. Geeesh!


Oh come on Tony if I was you I wouldn't wanna make Johnny mad. LMFAO


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Fished there today with my girlfriend and had 7+ plus inches with no problem. Brought home 53 over 7 inches. 
Dwayne


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> 6-7 my A$$!! Lol those guys must be nuts!! Unless it made four inches in one night.. lol


Looks like someone is still trying to keep it a secret spot Looks like all them painted out background pics didnt do you any good


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh east harbor is a secret fishing hole geeze guys c'mon. heaven forbid we over harvest the millions of gills lake erie has to offer. ive caught numerous 8" plus gills perchin by the light house in 18-20 fow in july oops there goes my secret. i bet if i would have had waxies i could have slayed em.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

i went out there last year and did ok but was wondering the best way to clear some weeds out to get my lures down to the bottom


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

A 3-iron works good.


----------



## dealerguy04 (Dec 19, 2010)

whats everyone using out there??? any perch being caught???


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

On my way to Sandusky from PC today I saw 3 shanties on the Bay. They were off to the right towards Whites, but well before. Perch? I haven't had much success for perch in E. Harbor on the hard water. I have caught em in W. Harbor during the summer, so...makes me wonder about the winter. I've never tried it. 
Side note - The ice around Catawba is starting to look like it's setting up.


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just took a drive down 163.. Counted about 20 shanties on the Harbor off the Park. Since I was driving and didn't have long to look. I couldn't quite tell if there were any atv's or snowmobile's out there, but it didn't look like it.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was there today and counted 4-quads. Ice was 10" in the last spot we stoped.


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

That's good intel, thanks. I won't be able to make it out there till Sunday. So when I do, I plan on taking full advantage of the day.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Besides East Harbor, is Catabwa locked up yet?


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

The ice around Catawba is strating to look very tempting. I haven't seen anyone out there, but someone has to be the first. If it was me I'd head off the State Dock towards where green can would be. That area had ice packing in it several weeks ago.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> Oh come on Tony if I was you I wouldn't wanna make Johnny mad. LMFAO


Hahahaha!!! Just sayin!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We fished E.Harbor on the 18th and there was a solid 6"+ of ice. Water is a little low and we didnt have much luck on the gils. Still early.


Northsouth knows all guys.....def not 6-7" of ice out there...oh and btw he did put his a$$ on it.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking to fish East Harbor tomorrow (Wed). never fished it yet , looking for some new places to change things up. Where do most of the people go out of east harbor at?State park boat ramp? I will be going by myself so i would like to have people somewhat close(safety #1), so this is why im asking.
We all know they get gills there so I dont want to let the secret out, just looking to be safe. Maybe any pointers for there would be helpfull also.

Thanks for your help.

be safe.

Moke


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Drive into the main park entrance. Stay to the right like you're going to the camp area, pass a drive on your left (camp area a & b) continue on and veer left just a bit up the way. This will take you to the in park boat ramp/lot. If by chance you kept going right that will be camp area c. There is a campmap on the EHSP website. Hope this helps. If you can, let us know how you do. I'm taking some Columbus friends out on Sunday, hope to show em a good time.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

may be out there on sunday as well....Red F-150 with a cap


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone know the ice situation up around the islands? Heard there was some fishing going on up there. Looking to head up in January.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Rumor was that there were 4 shanties out between the SBI state park and green tuesday and with no fish reported being caught, Tuesday.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

heading out there sunday are they hitting on waxes thanks


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

Okay I fish east harbor several times this summer in my jon boat and had no luck with anything to keep. The entire thing was weed city. I even tried in the channel over but the marinas. I want to try out here again ice fishing reading these post. Will I have better luck? Any suggestion would be great. May head up Sunday.


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Fished today for about 4 hours, probably the worst day ive ever had gill fishin eastharbor. Few small gills 1 keeper just slow. Tried diff colored teardrops and a spoon, and some ants in diff colors all tipped with waxies nothing produced ant consisrany. Good luck to any one who goes out this week end.

Merry christmas
Mike


----------



## gjs (Dec 25, 2010)

DWAYNE...Eyebanger asking where you were fishing ...East Harbor?....Jerry


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

just got back from there got a few small ones and a nice 11in perch as well 9in of ice ps wind was strong today i feel sorry for the guys out there with out shanties


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunday proved to be a good day for myself and a friend. We caught 20-30 gills over the course of the day. Caught most of them between 3 pm and 5 pm. Not many had any size to them, so they were all tossed back. We probably would have ended up with 6 decent keepers. I will say that we SAW more keepers than we caught, but those fish just didn't want to bite. I missed a granddaddy just berofe we called it a day. Ice was good, 8-10", in the palces we checked. Carefull out there, there was a big crack with shove ice out and to the left. I was able to jam my walking stick right through with ease......If it's not as big as my hat, I'm throwing it back.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you guys all go out of the state park ramp?

How far do you walk out?- I take my Dad with me and has a little trouble walking so I try to make it a short walk for him when possible.

I have fished East Harbor a-lot as a kid but never ice fished it.


----------



## THE COLD 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, most everyone walks off the boat ramp that is in the park itself. Not to be confused with the boat ramp/hoist down by the marina store/restaurant. You're looking to get onto about 5 fow. I'd say is't anywhere from a 200-300 yard walk from the ramp to get onto that depth of water. Personally, I walk further that that, out to the left, just to get away from the ice city that develops out there. I like room to breath. Take a long stick with you, one that has some sort of hooking device on it..you'll need to clear your hole of weeds. Good Luck.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Went out wednesday the 29th. Kept 10 palm sized gills and 2 10 in. perch. Probably caught 25 gills, but alot were dinks. Also caught 2 more small perch.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

we hit up the shanty town yesterday. at first the bite was slow but it steadily picked up as the day progressed. we ended up with about 25 6-9" keepers and countless smaller fish i would estimate about 200 between the three of us all together. fun day on the ice.


----------

